# D:/ drive not working HELP!



## 94lt1m6 (Aug 2, 2007)

OK i just joined this site to try to fix my many problems. I am very computer illiterate so please bear with me. My cd drive will open, and close, and when there is no cd in the drive i can go to 'my computer' and click on the d drive and it will come up blank (which i understand is normal) but when there is a cd in it, it will freeze everytime to try to access it. I cannot get any cd's to load, adio to play, and cannot burn any cds. This is an exact message i get when i go to HP recordnow and then go to 'make a music disc' and then go to make a music disc from adio files. The message reads exactly "Your recording device does not support writting to CD media. This option is not available with your current recorder." I used to record all the time with this thing. I had alot of troble with the system 32 thing, and had a computer place erase everything and reinstall everything on the harddrive it now has xp proffesrional. THANK YOU so much for your help!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day 94lt1m6, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

Try this workaround for Non- responsive CD/DVD’s; it requires modifying The Registry.

*Warning:* _Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk._

*Note:* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys. 

*Remove the Registry Entry*

*1:* Click *Start* > *Run* > in the box type *regedit* > *OK.*

*2:* Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}*

*3:* On the *File menu*, click *Export*.

*4:* In the File name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*.

*5:* Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ *data type *UpperFilters* > click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu > *Yes*. 

*6:* Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ *data type *LowerFilters* > click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu > *Yes*.

*7:* Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.

Upon rebooting, all should be 'normal'.

Kind Regards,


----------



## 94lt1m6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you for the reply i did as the instructions say, with no results.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q316529


----------



## 94lt1m6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I also did this with no results. Another symptom i have noticed is sometime the D drive will not show up under mycomputer, and when i restart the computer, it will show up under my computer.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again 94lt1m6,

You might like to try this workaround (you will need your Windows® XP SP2 CD).

_(In the event that you do not have a Windows® XP CD with SP2, you will need to 'borrow' one from a friend or colleague, as the manufacturer's "Recovery Discs" will not work in this instance.)_

Insert the Windows® XP CD in your drive. (Hold down the * Shift Key * to prevent it from starting.)

Go * Start > Run *...in the box type in * sfc /scannow *…please take note of the space between the * sfc *and the * /*.

This is the System File Checker...it will scan all the Windows® core system files to ensure that they are in their respective correct places, and if not replace them from the CD.

During the scan you may be asked to* Insert the CD*, if this happens just go* retry *and let it do its thing.

*One important point:* While* sfc * is running, it is _not advisable_ to do any other work, or have any browsers/programs running on the computer, until the scan is complete. (This process will generally take around 45-65 minutes to complete).

Once finished, remove the CD and reboot your machine...all should be "Normal" (hopefully). :grin:

Please post back with the result, or if there are any further queries/concerns.

Kind Regards,


----------



## 94lt1m6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you, i will have to do that tomoro unfortunantly i dont have the disc, but i can get one from a friend.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: D:/ drive not working need PROFESIONAL help!*

Optical drives go bad more often than any other component, get a new one :tongue: they're 20 bucks and the new one'll probably be faster than the one you're trying to ressurect. 

If you want to try, i'm sure you've checked all your cables and used brand new ones to verify that it's the drive and not the cable. Also switch IDE channels to rule out the motherboard.


----------

